# Tommy!



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm ready for an AFAW surf and a breakaway LDX. I sent an email to your yahoo acct.

Thanks.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Justin

The Yahoo acct is out... sorry.

http://www.carolinacastpro.com/

is the new website

[email protected] 

is the email.

I have an LDX in stock and a 13' Surf blank.

I can check with my distributor if you need a factory Surf.

Tommy


----------



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

I can wait on the AFAW. For now I'll take the LDX and an HDX both in casting if you have them. I'll give you a call tomorrow. 

Thanks!


----------

